# How's the Coffee?



## taxidermist

I take a couple family members ice fishing with me.....I didn't ask for help with fuel or anything. (I was going anyway so I don't see the need to ask, or expect it) 


We get on the ice and lines down the hole and begin to catch a few dinks. I get the good old Stanley Thermos I've had for more than 20 years that's filled with coffee and pour me a cup. One of the "family" asked if he could have a cup. "Sure, no problem" I tell him. 


First "Rooke" mistake.... He unscrews the stopper all the way out. No need to do that if you've owned one. I shook my head and explained the procedure and its to be used so you drop the stopper down the hole. 


Second "Rooke" mistake.... After filling his go cup, he asked if I had some creamer and sugar. I shook my head again and said, "Do you see a Starbucks sign on my hat?". He got the idea quick. LOL


I've been drinking black coffee since I can remember. I mean strong, thick, dark, black coffee. The stronger the better IMO. I'd hate to see what my guts look like now. :shock:

So, this experience has me wanting to know of you that drink coffee, do you doctor it up with "stuff", or take it as it comes out of the pot? Maybe I'll have to add creamer and sugar to my fishing gear now.


----------



## 2full

Sorry, I'm a wimp. 

I like some coffeemate in mine. No much, just a bit to take the edge off. 
A couple of the guys I hunt and fish with do the black thing. 
I get crap, that's okay. 

What's good to ya, is good for ya. 8)


----------



## Critter

I know what you mean. Way back in the day when I was working in the Utah oil fields when someone asked you if you would like a cup of coffee you took it they way that it came, that is unless you had the creamer in your pocket. I have had coffee that is so thick that you could eat it, other cups so thin that you thought that it was just hot water. Then there were the ones that put a half a thermos of whisky in it before they put the other half of coffee into it. 

You always thanked them and got even with them with your own coffee in the next few days. Working out there where high temperatures were around 0 you didn't complain. And likewise those that you gave some coffee to took it with a smile on their face.


----------



## backcountry

I take mine black 90% of the time and pretty strong. Not "cowboy coffee" strong with sediment still in the coffee can but definitely not weak.

Most I use is half and half. But rarely. Never been a fan of sugar in mine, don't like the crash. We did freeze sweetened condensed milk into 1 oz shots when I worked winters in the Duchesne Valley but that was for -15F and when I was 25 lbs lighter.


----------



## KineKilla

I can drink it just about any way. Black (as long as it isn't too strong or bitter), black w/ sugar, cream only, cream & sugar, etc.

As of late I have stopped adding both; cream and sugar and just use french vanilla creamer now.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

I like my coffee to be cold. 

And to be Red Bull.


----------



## Airborne

I like my coffee black, nothing added. I like bitter drinks, started drinking coffee regularly when I was in my late 20’s early 30’s. Helped me to maintain my weight by skipping breakfast and just having coffee. If I get hungry and don’t want to eat I have a cup of coffee and the hunger goes away. That and exercise have kept me a consistent weight. I enjoy it and feel pity on those missing out.


----------



## Critter

I have to admit that a little bit of Irish Cream goes good in coffee

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry

johnnycake said:


> I like my coffee to be cold.
> 
> And to be Red Bull.


Red Bull?

I'm starting to think moving to Alaska was less voluntary and more disinvitation from the lower 48.


----------



## johnnycake

backcountry said:


> Red Bull?
> 
> I'm starting to think moving to Alaska was less voluntary and more disinvitation from the lower 48.


Not everybody is cut out for the Great North.

Burnt water is an excellent caffeine delivery system, but ugh, that taste.

I'll take sugary 9 volt battery bubbly water over it every time


----------



## Kevin D

Black and strong for me, takes about 6 cups to jump start me in the morning but after that I can coast all day.....


----------



## taxidermist

The first time I tried coffee I was about 10-12 years old. The Old Man gave me a cup while on the deer hunt. (No such thing as bottled water back then) I dang near turned inside out when it hit the tongue. Nasty tasting stuff I thought. Jump forward 50 years and its became a staple now. Guess its like a beer....I still cant wrap my head around drinking it. I'll take a shot of Whiskey anytime over beer.


----------



## middlefork

I drank 4-6 cups a day black for a lot of years. I gradually drank less and less and really couldn't ever like "strong" coffee. After a few times of guys at work triple bagging the coffee machine I broke down and started using a flavored creamer.

Now I have one cup a day in the morning and call it good unless it is a special occasion and we put a bit of "good" sweetener in.

I tried energy drinks but can't get past the smell. It makes me want to puke.


----------



## DallanC

Coffee ... love the smell, hate the taste.

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys

...anything that makes your coffee lighter in color...they call it Foo-Foo for a reason and ain't non-of-em masculine. A little sugar is how I like my coffee, but only cause I can.

The very idea of even talking about energy drinks(especially Red Bull) in any discussion of coffee...oh wow, what has this world become?


----------



## Critter

BPturkeys said:


> The very idea of even talking about energy drinks(especially Red Bull) in any discussion of coffee...oh wow, what has this world become?


It's a millennial thing


----------



## 2full

DallanC said:


> Coffee ... love the smell, hate the taste.
> 
> -DallanC


There was a gal I worked with years ago that always said:
How can anything that smells so good, taste so bad.


----------



## Critter

Different people have different taste. 

Some claim that coffee has a bitter taste but I never did feel that way. My parents started me out on it many years ago. It might of been mostly milk but coffee was included.


----------



## hunting777

Here's my favorite coffee. Love the smell of coffee, but have never been a fan of the taste.


----------



## taxidermist

There was a gal I worked with years ago that always said:
How can anything that smells so good, taste so bad.

I could answer that question...&#8230;But, its not appropriate and could have the Forum Cops locking me up.


----------



## hondodawg

I also love the smell of it but not the taste. They removed the coffee from my work and only have water bottles. So I use stuff like crystal light energy that has caffeine to get me by. I just had a wonderful idea. Hot Cocoa with caffeine. I’d be a millionaire in Utah! 


I do indulge myself with a “throwback” Mt Dew on long road trips. I can only find them in Maverick now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry

There are already cranked up hot chocolate mixes. Makes sense given most us don't feel the 5-10 mg in the regular stuff.


----------



## bowgy

backcountry said:


> There are already cranked up hot chocolate mixes. Makes sense given most us don't feel the 5-10 mg in the regular stuff.


The other thing about hot chocolate is most probably wouldn't drink multiple cups like Kevin D said, 6 cups to get started. I can barely make it through one cup of hot chocolate.

I grew up with coffee in the home, both mom and dad drank it, my dad was a truck driver so he constantly drank it. I couldn't ever take the taste. When I tried it as a kid it had to have a lot of creme and sugar, more like coffee flavored milk. But becoming an active Latter Day Saint in high school along with high school athletics I didn't have much interest in anything that would affect my performance.


----------



## Critter

Now that we are talking about coffee, my 30 year old coffee maker finally gave up the ship this afternoon. I'm tired of fixing it so it is off to the store tomorrow to pick up a new one.

It is interesting in that some brought up the subject of Utah and coffee. I believe that they problem with coffee is the caffeine that is in it so it should also apply to Mt Dew. 

A friend many many years ago went with a young men's group from the church down to Lake Powell and he forgot to pack his instant coffee. While he was in the store picking up some a couple of the young men started to lecture him on the evils of drinking coffee as they were purchasing a couple cases of Coke.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Coffee?! Did somebody say COFFEE!!!?!?!? :mrgreen:

Coffee is one of my enduring vices I picked up when I was 18 and assigned to a heavy repair shop full of dudes waaay older then myself and it was all there was to drink.

I learned fast.

Going to turn 47 this year and still sucking down the nector of the gods like no tomorrow.

First, there's 3 ways to make it that I'm aware of, or will actually do myself.

1. Regular coffee maker like Mr Coffee. 

2. "Cowboy coffee" or "Alaskan style" coffee. That's basically one of those blue coffee pots you shove in a fire and let the grounds settle to the bottom. ( Best coffee I ever drank was in Alaska, best beer too. )

3. French press. :roll:

Each method of making coffee will have it's own distinct taste. 

Weekdays I'll usually do a coffee maker in the morning cause it's quicker. After I've had my morning pot , I might do a french press only to save wear and tear on the coffree maker. Our water's pretty hard and clogs up a coffee maker in short order.. My wife likes a french press, she's into the fru-fru crap.

Car/trailer camping, I'm making Cowboy/Alaskan coffee. Only way to go, and it tastes great to me.

Regardless of method, If I have "all the fixins", Ill put in a spit of sweet n low, and just BARELY enough creamer to change the coffee from black to say, a dark brown. Not black, but near black.

If I don't have that, i'll drink it black. Black isn't my fav, but I'm pretty near black normally as it is. Good coffee shouldn't taste like turpentine or iodine. ****ty coffee will.

In any event, I'll take whatever is there and not complain.

Backpack hunting, I'll use instant coffee. Also not my fav, but its quick. What has become my favorite "Go juice" in the morning at O dark 30 is instant coffee mixed with a carnation instant breakfast. I'd like to drink them separate, but when you've only packed in so much water, and you don't feel like heating up a second pot of water, you just mix it all, chug it down and hit the mountain. Its like morning gatoraide. :mrgreen:


----------



## middlefork

Critter said:


> It is interesting in that some brought up the subject of Utah and coffee. I believe that they problem with coffee is the caffeine that is in it so it should also apply to Mt Dew.
> 
> A friend many many years ago went with a young men's group from the church down to Lake Powell and he forgot to pack his instant coffee. While he was in the store picking up some a couple of the young men started to lecture him on the evils of drinking coffee as they were purchasing a couple cases of Coke.


I would not dare try to jump on this other than to say I have heard all the arguments my whole life.

My self, All things in moderation.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Ive heard it called "sin water".


Heh, I dare not tell any stories of youthful transgressions at sunday family dinner, would make my "sin water" seem pale in comparison.


----------



## taxidermist

I worked at "The lazy G" as a crane operator and in the lunch shack we had a tall coffee maker. 60 or 90 cupper I think?? A crew of 12 of us would go through two of them in a 12 hour shift. I could go home in the morning (7am) and fall asleep like I just ate a Benadryl Tablet. I still have a cup after dinner now and can fall asleep fast.


----------



## Brettski7

I just use a little bit of creamer for taste that’s about it. I haven’t found a black coffee yet that I just like the taste of to drink it straight all the time. I think it’s probably an acquired taste type thing kind of like wine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full

I never actually drank coffee until my mid thirties. I drank coke like crazy before that. 8-10 per day. That actually about killed me, literally. 
Devoloped intestinal problems and had to give up the coke. 
Think about it.....we use coke/pepsi to clean battery terminals .......
I switched to coffee in the morning and water the rest of the day. Helped my problems immensely. Glad I did. 
One cup of coffee a day, but it's a big one. 
Caffeine has never kept me awake, I can drink coke/coffee at night go out like a light. 
Always could.


----------



## taxidermist

Brettski7 said:


> I just use a little bit of creamer for taste that's about it. I haven't found a black coffee yet that I just like the taste of to drink it straight all the time. I think it's probably an acquired taste type thing kind of like wine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some of the best coffee I've drank was in Hawaii while taking a vacation at the Aulani resort. Kona, strait from the BIG Island. Purchased a comeback cup for $25 and could fill up on any beverage for free. (non alcoholic) I made sure I got my $25 worth in the seven days. Ya, wine is nasty stuff to me! Just as well drink Vinegar. Now the Tropical Mai Ties I had while there were awesome. Expensive too!!!!! $14 a pop and the bill added up fast when consuming 4-5 every night while sitting on the beach watching the sun set with my Sweetheart.


----------



## Brettski7

taxidermist said:


> Some of the best coffee I've drank was in Hawaii while taking a vacation at the Aulani resort. Kona, strait from the BIG Island. Purchased a comeback cup for $25 and could fill up on any beverage for free. (non alcoholic) I made sure I got my $25 worth in the seven days. Ya, wine is nasty stuff to me! Just as well drink Vinegar. Now the Tropical Mai Ties I had while there were awesome. Expensive too!!!!! $14 a pop and the bill added up fast when consuming 4-5 every night while sitting on the beach watching the sun set with my Sweetheart.


I'll admit I love ****tails. I'll ordered the most ridiculous looking ones sometimes just to mess with my friends. I care about taste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy

I had a good friend who is politically uncorrect. I agree with his quote: "I like my coffee, like I like my women, white and sweet". No prejudice intended or inferred, just a simple statement. However, when you're bumming a cup from someone else's thermos, you drink it like it comes out and NEVER say another word except, "thank you"!!!


----------



## Airborne

Critter said:


> Now that we are talking about coffee, my 30 year old coffee maker finally gave up the ship this afternoon. I'm tired of fixing it so it is off to the store tomorrow to pick up a new one.
> 
> It is interesting in that some brought up the subject of Utah and coffee. I believe that they problem with coffee is the caffeine that is in it so it should also apply to Mt Dew.
> 
> A friend many many years ago went with a young men's group from the church down to Lake Powell and he forgot to pack his instant coffee. While he was in the store picking up some a couple of the young men started to lecture him on the evils of drinking coffee as they were purchasing a couple cases of Coke.


LDS abstaining from coffee has nothing to do with caffeine. It is codified in the religion's 'Word of Wisdom' pronouncement or revelation if you will. Why you may ask->-well Brother Brigham himself stated that when early LDS folk would meet at Joseph Smith's house to discuss the work and the glory, they would be smoking tobacco and chewing tobacco, this resulted in a smelly smoky house and tobacco juice spit all over the floor that Joseph Smith's wife Emma would have to clean up. Well, she pitched a fit about it as any of us would so Brother Joseph thought on it and came up with a revelation that tobacco was prohibited but figuring that it wasn't fair that only the men had to give up something, he added that coffee and tea were prohibited as well because the ladies enjoyed that and so it was only fair.

So there ya go. Now watch ardent followers of the faith ask me for references and proof of the above--well why the heck are ya even opening up a thread about coffee in the first place ya sinners! ;-)


----------



## MadHunter

Coffee! I remember my first sip. I was 5 years old. 

My grandfather would come home from work on the docks in the San Pedro harbor and stop by to chat with me. Being I was the first born of his first born he felt a need to pour his wisdom and guidance on me. We would sit on the porch bench and he would pull out his thermos and pour the last sip into the little red plastic cup that doubled as a lid on the thermos. I remember making a YUK! face and him laughing and telling me black coffee was a drink for men and that I would grow to be a man one day and that the coffeee I drank shoudl be "Black as night, stong as death, hot as hell and sweet as love". He taught me many other lessons on that porch and many still ring in my head to this day and I have passed them along to my kids. Including the coffee lesson but since I only have daughters I ommitted the drink for men part since it's not actually an accurate statement.

Now is it bad or good for you? That all depends on you since everyone's body reacts differently. But of all the things we put in our bodies now-a-days, coffee should be the least of anyone's worries.


----------



## CPAjeff

Airborne said:


> LDS abstaining from coffee has nothing to do with caffeine. It is codified in the religion's 'Word of Wisdom' pronouncement or revelation if you will. Why you may ask->-well Brother Brigham himself stated that when early LDS folk would meet at Joseph Smith's house to discuss the work and the glory, they would be smoking tobacco and chewing tobacco, this resulted in a smelly smoky house and tobacco juice spit all over the floor that Joseph Smith's wife Emma would have to clean up. Well, she pitched a fit about it as any of us would so Brother Joseph thought on it and came up with a revelation that tobacco was prohibited but figuring that it wasn't fair that only the men had to give up something, he added that coffee and tea were prohibited as well because the ladies enjoyed that and so it was only fair.
> 
> So there ya go. Now watch ardent followers of the faith ask me for references and proof of the above--well why the heck are ya even opening up a thread about coffee in the first place ya sinners! ;-)


I consider myself one of those ardent followers of the faith, but this ^^^^ is pretty funny actually! Don't judge me because I sin differently than you do!!  I'm more of a Monster Energy fan myself.


----------



## MadHunter

Airborne said:


> LDS abstaining from coffee has nothing to do with caffeine. It is codified in the religion's 'Word of Wisdom' pronouncement or revelation if you will. Why you may ask->-well Brother Brigham himself stated that when early LDS folk would meet at Joseph Smith's house to discuss the work and the glory, they would be smoking tobacco and chewing tobacco, this resulted in a smelly smoky house and tobacco juice spit all over the floor that Joseph Smith's wife Emma would have to clean up. Well, she pitched a fit about it as any of us would so Brother Joseph thought on it and came up with a revelation that tobacco was prohibited but figuring that it wasn't fair that only the men had to give up something, he added that coffee and tea were prohibited as well because the ladies enjoyed that and so it was only fair.
> 
> So there ya go. Now watch ardent followers of the faith ask me for references and proof of the above--well why the heck are ya even opening up a thread about coffee in the first place ya sinners! ;-)


A very similar story was told to me by a GA as to how the revelation of the WOW came to be. Is this story accurate? The world may never know.


----------



## Airborne

It's actually from published direct accounts by Brigham Young and David Witmer if ya do a little homework you can dig it up. Church history is fascinating and messy. Quite the rabbit hole!


----------



## taxidermist

But of all the things we put in our bodies now-a-days, coffee should be the least of anyone's worries.


Very, Very true statement!!!! All the crap that's in processed foods, fast foods, etc, etc. I bet there wasn't a McDonalds along the trail west. Definitely NOT one at Donners Pass.


----------



## taxidermist

MadHunter said:


> A very similar story was told to me by a GA as to how the revelation of the WOW came to be. Is this story accurate? The world may never know.


The story is accurate. I've heard it mentioned many times.


----------



## johnnycake

Airborne said:


> It's actually from published direct accounts by Brigham Young and David Witmer if ya do a little homework you can dig it up. Church history is fascinating and messy. Quite the rabbit hole!


Except that coffee and tea weren't prohibited as part of the "hot drinks" until after arriving in Utah. And alcohol was still ok until prohibition.


----------



## RandomElk16

taxidermist said:


> So, this experience has me wanting to know of you that drink coffee, do you doctor it up with "stuff", or take it as it comes out of the pot? Maybe I'll have to add creamer and sugar to my fishing gear now.


I like my coffee the same way you do: With you drinking it.

Coffee is disgusting.


----------



## Airborne

johnnycake said:


> Except that coffee and tea weren't prohibited as part of the "hot drinks" until after arriving in Utah. And alcohol was still ok until prohibition.


I object counselor! Conjecture & Shenanigans! Like I said messy and fascinating!

Now if ya want to go toe to toe in bird law we will see who comes out the victor :grin:


----------



## Brookie

Letter of the law vs the Spirit of the Law, They don't ask if you drink coffee they ask if you obey the WoW. Some would say Hot Chocolate is against WoW and eating Chocolate bar has a lot of Caffeine.


----------



## middlefork

Brookie said:


> Letter of the law vs the Spirit of the Law, They don't ask if you drink coffee *they ask if you obey the WoW*. Some would say Hot Chocolate is against WoW and eating Chocolate bar has a lot of Caffeine.


Last time I was asked that question was by a bishop that weighed in at about 380#
And that was when the fight started........


----------



## DallanC

taxidermist said:


> Some of the best coffee I've drank was in Hawaii while taking a vacation at the Aulani resort.


Ain't that place amazing or what? Best buffet on the planet too... unbelievable food. Never experienced 4 Star food and drink until I visited that place... thought I had, but nope. Its in an entirely different league.

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter

I still say the best coffee was in Alaska, and the best beer too. Hawaii was a nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there - too freaking hot and humid. No thanks. 

One item of many that I've loved about Utah - not humid. Coffee is called "sin water", but that's ok, it's still the nector of the gods in my book, and is far less harmful to ones body then soda. All my extended family are active in the church (my wifes a jack mormon), and i've seen some break down for "throw back" sodas. So I'll sip my coffee, be judged, and not care.


----------



## Fowlmouth

The blacker the better! I like to chew my coffee before I swallow it. This is usually the case when I use my percolator.


----------



## taxidermist

DallanC said:


> Ain't that place amazing or what? Best buffet on the planet too... unbelievable food. Never experienced 4 Star food and drink until I visited that place... thought I had, but nope. Its in an entirely different league.
> 
> -DallanC


Oh man, the buffet...&#8230; That IS amazing! At $110 for two it its incredible. I was snorkeling near the rocks that protect the bay one morning looking at the fish swimming around the coral. I dang near drown when a HUGE Sea Turtle swam up next to me checking me out. :shock::shock: Those suckers are amazing and big!

I had plans to take the entire family over. They would pay the air fare and I was picking up the rest. The three bedroom suit for 5 nights was 20K. Unfortunately, I couldn't get all the kids together the same week so it never happened. My youngest Son has been over three times since then and he says we need to do it no matter what. Hoping within the next two years the COVID crap will allow easier travel. Then its game on with or without the kids.


----------



## sawsman

Black and strong enough to float a horseshoe in it.

Had a buddy bring some hazelnut flavored coffee into camp one time. Pissed me off. ;-)

.


----------



## Critter

First post from my new coffee maker.

Just like I like it, nice and strong and black as coal.


----------



## Kwalk3

Never been a coffee drinker.

I prefer to consume my caffeine in the most adult of ways. In a shiny pink and blue can and flavored like Skittles.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

Kwalk3 said:


> Never been a coffee drinker.
> 
> I prefer to consume my caffeine in the most adult of ways. In a shiny pink and blue can and flavored like Skittles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's it! Taking your man card next time I see ya.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3

3arabians said:


> That's it! Taking your man card next time I see ya.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would mean I'd have to find it somewhere. I've clearly misplaced it.

Haha.


----------



## taxidermist

Kwalk3 said:


> That would mean I'd have to find it somewhere. I've clearly misplaced it.
> 
> Haha.


More than likely it in the wives purse next to your balls. It's where I keep mine.


----------



## backcountry

Kwalk3 said:


> Never been a coffee drinker.
> 
> I prefer to consume my caffeine in the most adult of ways. In a shiny pink and blue can and flavored like Skittles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My liver hurts just seeing that can. Jealous of all the people my age or older that can still consume liquid sugar. Getting old and learning about statins and triglycerides just plain sucks. Time to buy my "get off my lawn" signs.

Only place energy drinks ever had in my life was on long 10+ hour technical canyons in which I couldn't pack in enough calories from food. Even then the melted gummy bear quality of them always made me gag.


----------



## Kwalk3

backcountry said:


> My liver hurts just seeing that can. Jealous of all the people my age or older that can still consume liquid sugar. Getting old and learning about statins and triglycerides just plain sucks. Time to buy my "get off my lawn" signs.
> 
> Only place energy drinks ever had in my life was on long 10+ hour technical canyons in which I couldn't pack in enough calories from food. Even then the melted gummy bear quality of them always made me gag.


Even worse, is the fact that there's no sugar in the ones I drink. Just straight Caffeine and chemicals/artificial sweeteners. Tastes like skittles without the sugar rush.


----------



## MadHunter

Kwalk3 said:


> Never been a coffee drinker.
> 
> I prefer to consume my caffeine in the most adult of ways. In a shiny pink and blue can and flavored like Skittles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alligning with my friend John Bender.....

"You won't let coffe into your mouth but your gonna drink that?"

All the kids on my team at work drink those things all day long, 5 or 6 a day. I call them kidney killers and I always joke that I'm 55 with diabetes and that I'll be attending their funeral with a cup of coffee in my hand.


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> That's it! Taking your man card next time I see ya.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And giving him a Superman Card, right?

But seriously, my wife found these mints this year as a way to cut out the energy drinks and all the extra gunk for me since I already have liver/heart issues genetically. Sugar free, 40mg caffeine per mint, and the peppermint is GOOD. 
https://www.goviter.com/

I've gone from 1-2 12oz Red Bulls/day to 1/month maybe. But I pop a lotta mints now!


----------



## bowgy

My son was into energy drinks, red bull and monster etc. Many years ago he had just opened a red bull I think, it was orange colored liquid and had an artificial orange smell, so curiosity being what it is, I thought I would try it, took a swig and it came out faster than it went in, glad no one was in front of me. Man that was worse than the tab my diabetic friend tried to get me to drink in high school.

Never had an interest to try one since.


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> And giving him a Superman Card, right?
> 
> But seriously, my wife found these mints this year as a way to cut out the energy drinks and all the extra gunk for me since I already have liver/heart issues genetically. Sugar free, 40mg caffeine per mint, and the peppermint is GOOD.
> https://www.goviter.com/
> 
> I've gone from 1-2 12oz Red Bulls/day to 1/month maybe. But I pop a lotta mints now!


As a friend I just can't let the big pink can slide. Your foo foo mints are slightly less ominous to your manhood compared to Kwalk3's big pink can my friend. At least you can easily hide those and no one is the wiser.

I am happy to hear you aren't slamming 2 cans of cancer smarties a day anymore though.

As for the thread topic, my doc tells me that a couple cups of burnt water in the morning will help my liver counter my beer intake so I do a splash of coffee mate just giving it a dark brown not black color and I'm good to go. Instant coffee on backpack hunting and lone's Alaskan coffee at a base camp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

On instant coffee, I had a friend who would eat two big tablespoons of freeze dried coffee crystals instead of drinking coffee and afterwards he was good to go.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin D

When I gave up chewing tobacco I had to have something in my mouth to stave off the cravings, and a 3 finger pinch of coffee grounds helped do the trick. The only side effect was that the overdose of caffeine put me even more on edge during that stressful time. I am told I wasn't a very pleasant person to be around for the first few weeks, might even have been a bit downright ornery. But thanks to coffee I have been tobacco free for over 30 years now.


----------



## Springville Shooter

I like my coffee crystal clear and ice cold without any bean juice in it. I might be inclined to drink it if I was having trouble pooping though. I watch the guys at work guzzle that stuff first thing in the morning, then line up at the bathroom.----SS


----------



## Critter

It does have that affect on some. 

I worked with one person that would go to the coffee shop with me in the morning and then go right back to the garage to sit on the throne for a half hour. 

It never has had that affect on me.


----------



## taxidermist

Springville Shooter said:


> I like my coffee crystal clear and ice cold without any bean juice in it. I might be inclined to drink it if I was having trouble pooping though. I watch the guys at work guzzle that stuff first thing in the morning, then line up at the bathroom.----SS


You need to add a little Irish Cream or some Whisky to keep you from running to the Boys Room. That's what I call "Half-N-Half".


----------



## caddis8

What's the difference between a good Mormon and a bad one? 

The temperature of their caffeine. I'll be here all week. You can come see me in my office next week and we'll talk about it. Should be getting released soon so you better hurry up. 5 1/2 years is coming soon. 

I love the smell of coffee, and don't mind coffee flavored stuff like coffee candy, french pastries (oh heavenly eclairs), ice cream (ok). Coffee and stale cigarette smell in an old Ford with leather seats? Takes me back to riding with my grandpa on "surprise rides" to Gossners for an ice cream cone. 

Energy drinks are horrid. In high school I stayed up late doing something and drank a Red Bull before I reffed Junior Jazz all day. That stuff was horrid. Like bad liquid smarties. 

One time I did a triathlon in Bear Lake a few years ago. I normally have some energy goo that I take between the swim and bike to gear up for the run (the worst part) so I don't have an energy crash. Well, I forgot it and we left late. I went to Wal-Mart and got some of that Mio Energy stuff. I didn't look at the directions and squirted probably half the bottle into my water bottle and put it on my bike. That stuff was so bad. Gave me intestinal distress and I felt really bad for the people behind me in the race to run into what I was leaving behind. Come to find out, I didn't realize how much caffeine was in a single shot and I had half a bottle. I was jittery and wired the rest of the day, not in a good way. I hated that feeling. 

So, there you have it. Carry on.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Springville Shooter said:


> I watch the guys at work guzzle that stuff first thing in the morning, then line up at the bathroom.----SS


Coffee is rented, not owned. :mrgreen:


----------



## 2full

Beer is the same way !!


----------



## backcountry

Vitamin P(ee)


----------



## bowgy

I remember something from my military days, one guy I knew couldn't live without his morning coffee when we started our shift, but he also could not drink it without sweetener, one morning he poured his cup and we were out of sugar at the Comm Center and he was going nuts, the only thing sweet was a bottle of Tang, he looked at that and shrugged his shoulders and put in two heaping spoonfuls, he found he really liked it and would often add Tang instead of sugar after that.


----------



## wyogoob

I am a coffee fanatic and I don't think I ever had a bad cup of coffee.


----------



## Critter

wyogoob said:


> I am a coffee fanatic and I don't think I ever had a bad cup of coffee.


Back in the early 70's I was working out in the Utah/Southern Wyoming oil fields and stopped at a restaurant in Vernal, Ut for a quick cup of coffee before we headed home to Roosevelt. The name of this restaurant was the 7-11 Cafe, but it had nothing to do with the convenience store.

When I first tasted the coffee I was wide awake, three of us only had the single cup before we headed home. Once home none of us could go to sleep. At 3 am I heard the others who were wide awake also. So we all got up and decided to play some poker until it was time to go back to work at 6am.

That was some of the worst tasting coffee that I have ever had, but it did one thing that coffee very seldom did, it kept me wide awake and ready to take on the world.


----------



## taxidermist

wyogoob said:


> I am a coffee fanatic and I don't think I ever had a bad cup of coffee.


Kinda like something else that I've never had a "bad *&%$" Did I really just do that??


----------



## Ratob

Banned Spammer


----------



## Kwalk3

Ratob said:


> I understand most of you. If my day starts without a good coffee, I will be angry all day.


Cool story Hansel.

Do you like fried SPAM with your morning coffee?


----------



## Substantialpart

Nectar of the gods!
Cowboy coffee
1: Get the frypan out of saddle bags and put enough water for a cup or two in the pan. And bring to boil. 
2: Put coffee grounds in pan. Summer 1 to 2 min. Remove from heat.
3: Dip hands in cold water and sprinkle cold water over pan. The cold water drives the coffee grounds to the bottom. You may have to sprinkle water a couple times buts works great.


----------



## taxidermist

Substantialpart said:


> Nectar of the gods!
> Cowboy coffee
> 1: Get the frypan out of saddle bags and put enough water for a cup or two in the pan. And bring to boil.
> 2: Put coffee grounds in pan. Summer 1 to 2 min. Remove from heat.
> 3: Dip hands in cold water and sprinkle cold water over pan. The cold water drives the coffee grounds to the bottom. You may have to sprinkle water a couple times buts works great.


One time on accident I left the coffee percolator at home and didn't realize it until I went to set up camp. I was making coffee in one of the 10" Dutch Ovens. Your correct that the cold water will sink the grounds. It was some of the best coffee I've had on the mountain. Strong and powerful, a little "chewy" at times, but it was great.


----------



## Stoneger

Ratob said:


> I understand most of you. If my day starts without a good coffee, I will be angry all day. For me, coffee in the morning means the start of the day. So it must be a good one. This is why I am obsessed with it. Recently I bought one of the best coffee makers with a grinder. I prefer to drink natural coffee. I've read about these coffee machines on the coffeespiration forum. I made this decision because I understood how important to have a high-tech coffee machine in your house. Especially if you are a coffee-addicted person.


This coffee portal is very great! I found there a lot of new things.


----------



## backcountry

Dear God, the bots have discovered caffeine.


----------



## Kwalk3

backcountry said:


> Dear God, the bots have discovered caffeine.


This is why we can't have nice things.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBiggie

A lot of coffee I have tried, but still I remain fan of Americano cofee as the best for me .


----------



## taxidermist

Americano cofee as the best for me .

What type of Coffee is this?  

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/22-everything-else/204975-how-s-coffee-9.html#


----------



## 270win

I'll drink it anyway black or with sugar and creamer.


----------



## Animediniol

Coffee should be black as hell, strong as death, and sweet as love. I like coffee because it gives me the illusion that I might be awake.


----------



## dubob




----------



## abellay

I am drinking my coffee without sugar or anything else. I like to get all of the flavours. My parents are drinking it with honey, but it's too sweet for me. I am only drinking tea with honey, but that's another story. Another important factor is coffee equipment because, without it, you cannot make a good cup of coffee. The downside is that anything related to this is pretty expensive, but trust me, it's worth it every single penny. And if you are going to take care of them, they are going to last a lifetime. That's my opinion.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter

I can’t drink black coffee. I can completely whine and drink it but I have to put cream and sugar even if it’s just to tan the color. My wife has to make hers taste like melted ice cream with her biscotti 🤣 but I only drink black coffee if it’s all there is. I haven’t eaten breakfast for 20+ years just my caffeine drink till early lunch.


----------

